# Party At George's Store



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 1, 2006)

Come celebrate our 7th Anniversary with us this Saturday, June 3 from  
11AM to 5PM at the store 10189 Main St, Clarence. 716/759-4328. The  
store will be open.

Snack on award winning smoked ribs, brisket, & other assorted  
specialties from local caterers & restauranteurs such as Donnie's  
Smokehouse & Pigs On The Wing BBQ. Sample gourmet products from  
Rothschild Farms, spices & rubs from Buffalo Spice Co. & enjoy the  
lip smacking Grand Island based Bear Man sauces & rubs. Enjoy the  
live music of Dave Miller & Friends as they play a diverse selection  
of blues, rock, & jazz.

Mark your calendars for a day of fun, refreshments and good times.  
It's an open house, all are invited. Please bring your friends,  
family, co-workers, neighbors & even your in-laws. Please forward  
this email to anyone & everyone.

A voluntary $6.00 donation is being asked at the door to benefit the  
American Cancer Society Relay for Life. Your contribution will also  
enter you into a drawing for a gift basket filled with the gourmet  
sauces, rubs & other products that we will be sampling all day.



Adventures in Heat
10189 Main St
Clarence, NY 14031
716 759-4328 or 1 877 585-4328
http://www.adventuresinheat.com

Oinktoberfest 2006
Sept. 29 - Oct. 1, 2006
http://www.oinktoberfest.com


----------



## oompappy (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm gonna be in Cheektovegas tomorrow night and most likely will 
head home via Rt 5 on Sat. Don't know what time though...


----------



## wittdog (Jun 3, 2006)

Well I just got back from the party at Adventures in Heat. I’d like to thank Pigs for inviting be out. I got a chance to meet Oompapy and his wife. They are really great people and so is Pigs and his wife. Pigs and Pappy thanks for the advice. I ended up cooking beef ribs on bufords twin brother. I had never done beef ribs before so the pressure was on but thanks to the advice of both of our board members I think I did ok. All I know is when people were eating them they did the whole close there eyes and make the HMMMM sound. The piece I had was nice and tender but I am biased.   Pigs can give you his assesment. Oompappy took a couple of pics, but he has a long ride home. I didn’t get any because I was ill prepared. But it is late and I have not slept . But you get the general idea. Oh yeah, pigs did pork ribs and chicken on the Pigmobile.  Man they were fantastic. This was one of the best days I’ve had in a long time. I got to play with fire, pop a couple of tops, smoke some cow and didn’t break the yuppie guys nose who kept on asking me if the ribs were done, 2hrs after I put them on. Feel free to ask pigs about the Wittdog method of moving charcoal and wood in a  Buford, he found it amusing. On a side note the real highlight of my day was when my wife brought the boys by and my oldest had a grin ear to ear just looking at all the different smokers, grills and pits fired up. Then he asked me what my temp was in my pit……Talk about making a daddy proud. That’s all for now. I apologize for any spelling mistakes. I am shot.


----------



## john pen (Jun 3, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Then he asked me what my temp was in my pit……Talk about making a daddy proud. That’s all for now. I apologize for any spelling mistakes. I am shot.



Sounds like the perfect ending to a perfect day...thats shows he's being brought up right !!!! =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 4, 2006)

Man that sounds like a hoot!  Let's see those pics Pappy!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 4, 2006)

We did have WAY too much fun yesterday. Got a lesson on stick burner fire control from Wittdog and he did a fantastic job on the beef ribs! I thought for sure he was going to pound the snot out of this one idiot that kept on telling him "the beef ribs are done" and " are they done yet? "  :grin: Was nice to chat with oompappy and his better half, Great folks. I kind of whored Wittdog out and didn't have to twist his arm too much to fire up Buford's twin. He also brought some sausage that was just out of this world! (thanks man) I ended up doing 20 pounds of chicken wings after the ribs came off. Wittdogs boys are a rip, What great kids. His oldest is into it BIG time! That boy is going to be a pit master by the time he's 6! Wittdogs wife is super also, How a guy like him ended up with a wife like her is just a mystery. :grin:  You local guys that didnt show, You missed a great time.  :boing:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 4, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> We did have WAY too much fun yesterday. Got a lesson on stick burner fire control from Wittdog and he did a fantastic job on the beef ribs! I thought for sure he was going to pound the snot out of this one idiot that kept on telling him "the beef ribs are done" and " are they done yet? "  :grin: Was nice to chat with oompappy and his better half, Great folks. I kind of whored Wittdog out and didn't have to twist his arm too much to fire up Buford's twin. He also brought some sausage that was just out of this world! (thanks man) I ended up doing 20 pounds of chicken wings after the ribs came off. Wittdogs boys are a rip, What great kids. His oldest is into it BIG time! That boy is going to be a pit master by the time he's 6! Wittdogs wife is super also, *How a guy like him ended up with a wife like her is just a mystery. :grin*:  You local guys that didnt show, You missed a great time.  :boing:



Well Pigs my wife said that the answer to your question, has something to do with my sausage. :!:  The only smoker that was not fired up was the WSM maybe next year we could persuade John to Instruct the masses in the finer points of ABT’s and Joker out as well to show people how a guru works. The yuppie guy did some stuffed peppers that were ok but they were not ABT’s nor were they anywhere near the league of John Pens.  (He also managed to turn out some Beef ribs in record time: unfortunately  no one had a chain saw to cut them with) In my haste to get some sleep I neglected to mention it was neat watching Pigs cook with the direct fire on the Pig mobile. The Pig mobile is the quintessential BBQ pit, it ain’t pretty but man can it hold a temp and chug along. (Wait a minute that was Pigs chugging a lot  :bar: ). Pigs if you haven’t posted Val’s Tuscan bean salad recipe then the time is now. It’s a perfect summer salad, no mayo to worry about and it tastes great. One funny thing to mention is the guy who sold me the smoker told me there was no way I could hold a steady temp of 250* burning wood. Pigs will tell you I had the bad boy pegged right were I wanted it. Until I had to ramp it up near the end.  I was given the beef ribs at 11:00 and they had to be done by 4:00. The other thing that was really cool was being a BBQ ambassador for the day. I had all kinds of people asking be about pits and techniques and what not. I told’em to check out the forum.  The only mistake was Buford’s twin was right next to the keg and it seemed that the radiant heat made the beer disappear.


----------



## Finney (Jun 4, 2006)

Sounds like a blast guys.  
Every once in a while it's too bad NY is so far away.  LOL


----------



## oompappy (Jun 4, 2006)

Yep, That was alot of fun!!! It's really great to get together with 
a bunch of people that all enjoy Qin', grillin' eatin', drinkin', & BSin'. 
Had the pleasure of meeting Wittdog and sampling that delicious smoked 
sausage he makes. Wow!!! Good stuff! 
Pigs cooked up some great tasting ribs and wings with some interesting 
rubs. It was nice seeing him again and meeting his wife.
Other folks were cooking pork, chicken, sausage, sides & etc. There 
were also lots of sauces & rubs to sample, snacks & beer. Even tho 
there was some rain, there were absolutely no complaints. 
By the time most of the food was cooked and sampled I finally remembered 
the camera. Here's what I got...





Pigs on the Wing BBQ...













Wittdog, experimenting on short cut beef ribs...













The band and a happy crowd...

























George...





In the store...


----------



## wittdog (Jun 4, 2006)

Oompapy thanks for taking and posting the pics.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Great time had by all (that attended...   ) 

Was that George's brother next you you Dave?






Great pics Oompappy!!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 4, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Great time had by all (that attended...   )
> 
> Was that George's brother next you you Dave?
> 
> ...


Yeah Larry is a riot.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LARRY!!*  Couldn't remember his name to save my soul!  #-o  Yeah, he's a riot!  He was across from Pigs at the Oinktoberfest backyard event.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks like you guy's had a blast :!: 
I wish they had more events like that around here :-(


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Looks like you guy's had a blast :!:
> I wish they had more events like that around here :-(



Shiiiiit, I wish they had more stores like that around here.

I could spend a small fortune in that place.


----------



## Finney (Jun 4, 2006)

That's exactly what I was thinking, Bruce.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 4, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I found a store like that around here, would you be willing to split that small fortune? 8-[


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 4, 2006)

What store would that be?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 5, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> What store would that be?



Puff's Discout Appliance Store. Many used models stolen from various locations on sale at a discount to you!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Wasn't Donnie from Donnie's Smoke house supposed to be there?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 5, 2006)

Yup, Didn't show up till the last 15 min. of the party! Dropped off a few brisket's and split. George was not happy!  :vent:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Yup, Didn't show up till the last 15 min. of the party! Dropped off a few brisket's and split. George was not happy!  :vent:


You called it Pigs.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 5, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Yup, Didn't show up till the last 15 min. of the party! Dropped off a few brisket's and split. George was not happy!  :vent:



Great! Maybe George will let someone else win Oinktoberfest this year! [-o<


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 5, 2006)

The dude can make good BBQ. I just have a few questions on what pit turn in comes off from.  :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 5, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> dang, looks like i missed a good time.  too bad ny is so far away.



Man I live in NY and thats far away! Gonna have to try and make that Oinktoberfest.


----------



## oinkinheat (Jun 6, 2006)

*Party at Adventures in Heat*

Many thanks to everyone who attended & especially to those that helped. In spite of the "yuppies", who by the way also helped & sold a Primo for me... so be wary of whom we speak evil. btw, he is also far from a "yuppie" but can be annoying if too much beer is available as all of us can be from time to time. Thank you oompappy for the pix... 

For everyone that knows about Oinktoberfest: the prize purse has gone up to $15000 total, a 50 percent increase... more sponsors & prizes. The 2006 app is online as a pdf file & can be downloaded. The page link is: http://www.adventuresinheat.com/oinksit ... ation.html

Oinkinheat


----------



## wittdog (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Party at Adventures in Heat*



			
				oinkinheat said:
			
		

> Many thanks to everyone who attended & especially to those that helped. In spite of the "yuppies", who by the way also helped & sold a Primo for me... so be wary of whom we speak evil. btw, he is also far from a "yuppie" but can be annoying if too much beer is available as all of us can be from time to time. Thank you oompappy for the pix...
> 
> For everyone that knows about Oinktoberfest: the prize purse has gone up to $15000 total, a 50 percent increase... more sponsors & prizes. The 2006 app is online as a pdf file & can be downloaded. The page link is: http://www.adventuresinheat.com/oinksit ... ation.html
> 
> Oinkinheat


He was annoying before the beer was served. And I was on my best behavior. I'm glad he helped sell a primo I was pushing them as well. His wife was a very nice lady.....I apologize for giving "Yuppies" a bad name.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Party at Adventures in Heat*



			
				oinkinheat said:
			
		

> Many thanks to everyone who attended & especially to those that helped. In spite of the "yuppies", who by the way also helped & sold a Primo for me... so be wary of whom we speak evil. btw, he is also far from a "yuppie" but can be annoying if too much beer is available as all of us can be from time to time. Thank you oompappy for the pix...
> 
> For everyone that knows about Oinktoberfest: the prize purse has gone up to $15000 total, a 50 percent increase... more sponsors & prizes. The 2006 app is online as a pdf file & can be downloaded. The page link is: http://www.adventuresinheat.com/oinksit ... ation.html
> 
> Oinkinheat



$15,000!  Way to go George!  Of the three contests I competed in last year this was my favorite!  Great organization, great site, great people!  Bring the whole family.  Hayrides and the famous pumpkin cannons were a hit or should I say splat with everyone!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Party at Adventures in Heat*



			
				Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> oinkinheat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pumpkin cannons are the best, I think Joker has a pic of them.


----------

